# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Kush jane vrasesit?

## Brari

Ne kte teme qe po hap deshiroj te hedhim ketu gjithcka qe dime per vrasjet qe kane ndodhur kto vite ne Sjhqiperi e Kosove. 
Ju ftoj me cka dini te  pasurojme kte faqe te zeze  te historise tone..

Le te jete si nje KUJTESE  per te ardhmen,  si nje respekt per te vraret dhe si nje AKUZE  per kriminelet..


Po filloj me opnionet qe po cfaqin  keto dite njerez atdhetare me rastin e vrasjes se Tahir Zemajt.


------------------

Besim KRASNIQI 



PO VRASIN ATA QË E MBAJNË VULËN E KRIMIT...

PSE PO NA VRASIN, ATA QË DUAN TË NA VRASIN? 





8 janar 2003.

Njerëz të zhveshur nga çdo lloj karakteri njerëzor, të mbushur me plot urrejtje ideologjike ndaj progresit të Kosovës, ndaj mirëqenies sonë të përgjithshme, ndaj çdo individi apo grupimi politik i cili është shprehur kundër monizmit, kundër ideologjisë së tejkaluar enveriste, janë ngritur në këmbë dhe po i mprehin dhëmbët e tyre për të na kafshuar tinzërisht e në pabesi. Këto vrasje politike në Kosovën e pasluftës nuk mund të konsiderohen ndryshe veçse si tradhti e hapur ndaj idealeve të të rënëve për lirinë e Kosovës, si tradhti e hapur ndaj idealeve të dëshmorëve për Pavarësinë e Kosovës, por edhe si tradhti e hapur ndaj vullnetit të lirë të popullit shqiptar të Kosovës. Për ata të cilët i përkrahin qeniet që janë puthur zyrtarisht me shovenizmin serbian, ata që komunizmi shqiptaro-greko-rus ua ka hequr arsyen njerëzore, për këta njerëz që mund t'i quash edhe bisha të egra, nuk ishte i mirë Komandant Ahmet Krasniqi, nuk ishte i mirë as Komandant "Drini", nuk ishte i mirë as Komandant - Parlamentari Smajl Hajdaraj, nuk ishin të mirë as intelektualët e rrallë si Xhemajl Mustafa e Enver Maloku, nuk ishin ushtarë të dalluar të UÇK-së Bekim Kastrati, Besim Dajaku e Adem Zekaj?!?! Sa ka vend këtu për patriotizëm e atdhetarizëm? 

A janë të vetëdijshme këto krijesa të errëta se çfarë dëmi janë duke i bërë popullit shqiptar të Kosovës, sidomos në këto rrethana aq të vështira politike për Kosovën, kur nga ne kërkohen standarde mbi standarde, që nuk janë parë e as dëgjuar ndonjëherë në ndonjë shtet tjetër në krijim e sipër!? A janë të vetëdijshme këto krijesa amorfe se me këto vrasje politike ato bëhen mbrojtëse të drejëpërdrejta të interesave serbosllave, dhe me këtë njëkohësisht po bëhen krah i fortë i Serbisë në rikthimin e saj në Kosovë? Këtu edhe qëndron uniteti i vrasësve kriminelë me pretendimet e Serbisë fashiste ndaj Kosovës dhe popullit të saj! 

Pse po na vrasin kur të duan, ata që duan të na vrasin? A mos ndoshta sepse jemi të mjerë? Apo sepse kemi shumë fjalë e pak punë? Sepse nuk jemi të bashkuar sa duhet? Sepse nuk dijmë të (vetë)organizohemi? Nëse janë këto arsyet që të na vrasin kur të duan, atëherë zhgënjimi dhe mllefi ynë nuk do të ketë kufinjë. Ç'është kjo heshtje e intelektualëve të Kosovës? Ç'është kjo heshtje e subjekteve politike që e kanë besimin e popullit të Kosovës? Ç'është kjo heshtje e shoqërisë sonë ndaj krimit të organizuar politik? Pse ky dështim i shoqërisë sonë demokratike para kaosit politik, para krimeve politike, para të keqes së përgjithshme? Ku janë intelektualët, akademikët profesorët, shkrimtarët, gazetarët që iu ka humbur zëri? A e vlen të jetohet gjithmonë me frikë? A e vlen gjithmonë të jetohet në mënyrë servile? 

Cila lëvizje politike në Kosovë ishte ajo që i bashkoi interesat politike të shqiptarëve? Dihet mirëfilli nga të gjithë se ishte dhe vazhdon të jetë Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës! Cili është lideri shpirtëror që u sakrifikua dhe po sakrifikohet për një të ardhme të pavarur të shqiptarëve të Kosovës? Padyshim se është Presidenti i Kosovës dr.Ibrahim Rugova. Prandaj, pse të kemi frikë të shprehim mendimet tona publikisht dhe ta shkruajmë historinë ashtu siç ka qenë? Vetëm pse na vrasin pas shpine?! Vetëm pse dikujt për inate bajraktariste i teket ta quaj tjetrin "tradhtar"?! Këto sfida të rënda duhet tejkaluar kolektivisht, pavarësisht çmimit që duhet paguar, përndryshe Liria në Kosovë nuk do të ketë kuptim dhe Demokracia do ta humb kuptimin e vërtetë të saj. 

Kosova dhe populli shqiptar nuk kanë nevojë për një "vis major" siç ishte për shumë vite Serbia, por as për diktatet e atyre që ia kanë shitur shpirtin enverizmit dhe nanoizmit sllavo-ortodoks, e aq më pak tani kur populli shqiptar i Kosovës sakrifikoi çdo gjë për t'u çliruar nga robëria serbosllave dhe ka arritur që falë urtësisë së tij të krijojë miq e aleatë të çështjes së Kosovës. Derisa rrugëve të Kosovës ecin lirisht figurat monstruoze, që po ia zënë frymën çdo entuziazmi, çdo gëzimi, çdo suksesi e çdo përparimi në të gjitha sferat e jetës, Kosova do të lëngojë edhe për një kohë të gjatë nën presionin e kriminelëve ekstremistë, të cilëve iu ka zgjatur jeta vetëm për shkak të mosefikasitetit tonë si dhe për shkak të neglizhencës së tepruar të organeve të sigurisë ndërkombëtare dhe atyre të vendit. 



-------------------------------------------------------------------



Tahir, Enis e Hasan Zemaj sot u varrosën me nderime të larta para dhjeta mijëra qytetrarëve të Kosovës 







Strellc/Deçan, 8 janar 2003 - Me pjesëmarrjen e dhjetra mijëra qytetarëve nga mbarë Kosova, zyrtarëve të lartë të LDK-së, disa ministrave e kryetarëve të komunave, si dhe të familjeve të të ndjerëve, sot në Strellc të Epërm të Deçanit u zhvillua ceremonia mortore e varrimit të kolonel Tahir Zemajt, djalit të tij Enisit, kushëririt Hasan Zemajt, kryetari i degës së Forumit të Rinisë së LDK-së në Deçan. 

Sot fshati i lindjes së Tahirit e Hasanit, qyteti i Deçanit me rrethinë, ishte i pikëlluar si kurdoherë më parë. Rrugët që çonin në këto anë ishin të mbushura me njerëz nga të gjitha viset e Kosovës, të cilët kishin ardhur për t'i dhënë lamtumirën e fundit bijve të dalluar të kësaj ane - ushtarakut e lufëtarit të lirisë Tahir Zemajt dhe veprimtarit politik dhe luftërarit Hasan Zemajt. 

Ndërkohë që në orët e paradites në fshatin Strellc janë bërë homazhe për të ndjerët, duke parakaluar para arkivoleve të tryre me mijëra qytetarë për t'u dhënë nderimet e fundit. 

Poashtu në selinë e degës së LDK-së në Deçan është mbajtur një mbledhje përkujtimore kushtuar Tahir, Enis e Hasan Zemajt, në të cilën funksionarët lokalë të LDK-së kanë folur për veprimtarinë ushtarake e politike të Tahir e Hasan Zemajt. 

Në këtë mbledhje folësit kanë dënuar ashpër vrasjen e trefishtë në Pejë dhe e kanë quajtur me motive me politike, të drejtuar kundër përparimit, ardhmërisë, demokracisë dhe pavarësisë së Kosovës. 

Në binën e improvizuar ishin radhitur tri arkivolet e pranë tyre fotografitë e të vrarëve, ushtarët e dikurshëm të brigadës "Mërgimi" të rreshtuar dhe flamuri i brigadës 134. Në lëndinën e madhe, që shtrihej në të dalë të fshatit Strellc kishin ardhur me dhjeta mijëra njerëz për t'u dhënë lamtumirën e fundit kolonel Tahir Zemajt, djalit të tij Enisit dhe kushëririt Hasan Zemajt. 

I pari foli Agim Mehmeti, ish-zëvendësministër i Mbrojtes i Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës. Mehmeti mallkoi kriminelët dhe madhëroi figurën e kolonel Tahir Zemajt si një strateg i artit ushtarak e si një burrë i madh të Kosovës. Kriminelë janë ata që kanë vrarë kolonel Tahir Zemajn, tha ai. 

Ata që vranë Tahir Zemajn janë frikacakë të natës sepse ditën nuk ua mbante që të ballafaqoheshin me kolonelin, tha Agim Mehmeti Shumë nga pjesëmarrësit e luftës që ishin nga radhët e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe figura të ndritura politike, u shanë, u maltretuan, u vranë... 

Me këto ngjarje po ndrydhet egoja e popullit, shpresa për një të ardhme më të mirë. Por pjesa dërmuese e popullit me të drejtë pyet deri kur më kështu?, tha Mehemti. 

Anëtari i Kryesisë qendrore të LDK-së Nimon Alimusaj, pasi dënoi këtë vrasje, kërkoi që autorët të nxirren para organeve të drejtësisë. Ai tha se vrasjet e këtilla dëmtojnë arritjet në Kosovë. "Kjo vrasje si dhe të gjitha ato që u bënë më parë është jo rast por dukuri. Është një dukuri të cilën nuk mund ta kualifikojmë ndryshe veçse terror kundër lirisë, demokracisë dhe pavarësisë së Kosovës", nënvizoi Alimusaj. 

Kryetari i Forumit të Rinisë së LDK-së Lulzim Zeneli në fjalën e tij theksoi se ata që vranë Tahirin, Enisin dhe Hasanin kanë bërë një akt terrori kundër vlerave të lirisë, demokracisë dhe pavarësisë së Kosovës. 

Ata që kanë qëlluar mbi ta kanë tentuar ta vrasin ardhmërinë e Kosovës, kanë provuar ta largojnë gëzimin nga fytyrat e fëmijëve, kanë synuar dhe janë përpjekur që të fshijnë çdo gjurmë të të arriturës në Kosovë, tha z.Zeneli dhe theksoi se "ata kanë dashur që Kosovën ta paraqesin para nesh dhe botës si vend i krimit dhe terrorit". 

Ndërkaq duke folur për figurën e kryetarit të FR të LDK-së në Deçan, Zeneli tha se "Hasani dallohej si njeri i urtë, i ditur, luftëtar i lirisë, lider i të rinjve në komunën e Deçanit për dy mandate me radhë, udhëheqës i Shtabit zgjedhor në zgjedhjet e fundit, dhe anëtar i Kryesisë së LDK-së në Deçan". 

Poashtu ai theksoi "Hasani ishte i afërt me të gjithë, nje njeri që shquhej me kreativitet të pashoq. Hasani Zemaj ashtu siç ishe besnik ashtu edhe mbeti deri në ditën e fundit të jetës, Hasani besonte në Kosovën e pasluftes, në Kosovën e lirë". 

"Hasan Zemaj është i riu i parë që u bëri thirrje të rinjve të LDK-së, strukurave të FF të LDK-së që të rreshtohen në radhët e UÇK-së. Kështu e kemi njohur Hasan Zemajn, njeriun që la pas vetes një një aktiviteti dhe veprimtari të pasur atdhetare", tha Zeneli. 

Njerëzit si Hasani janë kalitur për më shumë se një dekadë për të gjitha peripetitë e mundshme, kanë mbijetuar beteja të shumta në luftë, kanë punuar pa ndalur për jetësimin e vizionit të tyre në paqe, kanë mbijetuar atentate, kërcënime të shumta", tha mes tjerash Lulzim Zeneli. 

Në këtë ceremoni mortore foli edhe akademik Mark Krasniqi, i cili tha se "Tahir Zemaj më ka thënë disa herë: 'unë nuk kam plumba për shqiptarë, unë kam plumba vetëm për armikun, Serbinë", tha akademik Krasniqi. "Edhe komandantët e luftës mund të vriten në paqe e në liri, por jo edhe ushtria. 

Kolonel Tahir Zemaj është vrarë por nuk do të vritet kurrë ushtria e tij, ushtria e Kosovës. Nuk do të vritet kurrë as e ardhmja, liria dhe pavarësia e Kosovës", tha në mijëra shqiptarëve të mbledhur në Strellc të Deçanit akademik Mark Krasniqi. 

Shpend Shala, oficer dhe bashkëluftëtar i Tahir Zemajt, tha: 
    "Ata që të vranë ty birin tënd dhe kushëririn, ata e vranë edhe personalitetet e tjera para teje ata janë trashëgimtarë të bandave të Vlorës. 

Ata gjetën strehim qysh në kohën e luftës në Drenicë dhe Dukagjin ata janë banda që e bënë shkrumb e hi Shqipërinë; ata iu vërsulën Kosovën si qentë e tërbuar... ata janë rebelë që masakruan ushtarët e brigadës Mërgimi; ata janë dora e ligë që duan ta gllabërojnë Kosovën...". 

Pas fjalëve mortore, ushtarët e brigadës "Mërgimi" me arkivole në duar morën rrugën drejt varreve të reja të Strellcit e të Kosovës.  


Prapa arkivoleve, vajza e vogël e Tahair Zemajt, Florentina, ishte e fortë dhe kreshnike sepse vetëm ajo nuk derdhte lot dhe vetëm ajo e thirrte me zë kolonel Tahirin: 'Babi ku je babi! Dua të shkoj te babi! Unë e dua babin!" 

Në këtë tubim mortor edhe Halil Geci, Hafiz Gagica etj. Trupat e të ndjerëve i lëshuan në varr bashkëluftëtarët e kolonel Zemës. 


-----------------------------------

Sa herë duhet të vritet liria e Kosovës 




 8 janar 2003 / Shkruan: Mevlyde SARAÇI / QIK - Opinione 


E shtuna e parë e vitit të Ri ma ndali frymën. Në pritje të dritave isha strukurë si hije prapa një drite të qiririt duke u munduar me ato syzet e leximit të lexoja një poezi që kisha shkruar kohë më parë. Heshtja ishte bërë mbretëreshë në dhomën time. 

Gjysmë ore para orarit të caktuar papritmas erdhën dritat dhe sigla e ditarit të mbrëmjes së RTK- së e theu këtë heshtje të tmerrshme. 

...U vra ish komandanti i UÇK- së Tahir Zema me të birin Enisin 20 vjeçar dhe Hasan Zema, kryetar i Forumit rinor të degës së LDK-së në Deçan, në një pritë në Pejë... 

O Zot e paskan vrarë kolonelin, bërtita me sa zë që pata ! 

E trembur sillesha nëpër dhomë duke mos dashur ta besoja këtë lajm kaq të hidhur. 

Dhe vërtet nuk kisha arësye edhe të besoja një gjë të tillë pikërisht në kohën kur duhej të përvjelim edhe më mëngët që ta bëjmë pavarësinë realitet. 

Më del para sysh fytyra e ushtarakut të spikatur, buzëqeshja e Hasanit, i cili ishte plotë vullnet për punë e jetë, e mendoja Enisin e ri, edhepse nuk e kisha parë ndonjëherë më parë dhe e lusja Zotin që të më ruante mendjen ... 

Më kujtohej dita kur erdhi koloneli Tahir Zema në Gjakovë dhe i pata thënë : 

Zotëri kolonel, sot Gjakova është gëzuar për vizitën tuaj si ditën e lirisë së Kosovës, si ditën kur qindra djem u liruan nga burgu, sepse ju kishit bërë gjithë atë rrezistencë për ta jetësuar lirinë e Kosovës. Krenohemi me ty dhe bashkëluftëtarët tuaj... 

Mbase kjo nuk ishte pëlqyer nga të gjithë njerëzit njësoj, të cilët e komentuan në mënyra të ndryshme.
Dhe tani mendja më turbullohet dhe të gjitha më dalin para sysh... 

Kush e bëri këtë vrasje të trefishtë ? Kush e bëri këtë krim kaq të organizuar ? 

Pse gjithnjë mungojnë faktet kur vriten burrat e mëdhenj ? Ku tretën dëshmitarët ? Ku mbetën gjurmët e krimit ? 

Përse, përse duhet të ndodhin këto krime në këtë tokë mjaft të përgjakur ! 

Sikur ... sikur ... sikur ... mundohem të gjej arësye që ata të mos vriteshin. 

Po pse a mos varej tani diçka nga unë që gati po humbja torruan. 

Për një çast më renditen të gjithë ata që u vranë dhe figurat e tyre më bëhen si një shirit filmi ku ta dijë sa i gjatë dhe sërish më këthehen para sysh për t'më këthyer shumë shpejt kujtesën time të ndrydhur dhe për t'i lidhur këto ngjarje dhe krime me një emër. 

Dhe të gjithë ata që kanë zemër, mish e gjak njeriu duhet ta dënojnë këtë akt makabër, të kërkojnë zbulimin e kriminelëve, të kërkojnë dënimin e merituar për ta, të kërkojnë ideatorët dhe gjurmët e krimit, të kërkojnë drejtësinë për drejtësinë... 

Sa të varfër mbetëm përjetësisht vetëm nga një çast i tmerrshëm. 

Sa e varfër Kosova pa kolonelin dhe luftëtarin, pa Enisin që i kishte futur tmerrin në palcë kriminelëve.
Dhe ne nënat që dhamë gjithë mundin e djersën për një ditë të bardhë akoma duhet të përbijmë dhembje sa bjeshka... 

Deri kur ? Kush e ka rradhën ? Stop dhunës? Të zbulohen kriminelët ? 

Këtë pyete ia kisha bërë vehtes ditën e varrimit të kryetarit të komunës së Therandës, Ukë Bytyqit, kur e shoqja e tij Kimetja në fjalën e vet para arkivolit të të shoqit uroi që vrasja e Ukës të jetë e fundit . 

Dhe kjo nuk ndodhi për fat të keq. Përkundrazi të gjithë ata që u vranë sikur po i përpin toka. Në pikë të ditës e pa gjurmë ? 

Vërtet gjurmët duhet ti hulumtojmë të gjithë së bashku se Kosova nuk na duhet pa shqiptarë.
E nëse jo atëherë kush po i vret dhe pse po i vret. 

Kosova na duhet vetëm me të vërtetën. 

E pse atëherë gjithë kjo misterie ? 

Ku ngeli e vërteta. Po e cilit do të duhej të jetë më shumë se e tjetrit hisja e Kosovës ? 

Po kush është pronar i jetërave tona ? A duhet të jemi pre e krimit të organizuar ? 

Prej kujt duhet të ruhemi tani kur duhet ti ruajmë e mbrojmë vlerat ? 

Kosova do të ecë në rrugën e vet të pavarësisë, por e gjymtuar pa kuadrot dhe intelektualët e vërtetë që do t'i mungojnë në çdo çast e që u kriminalizuan në pikë të ditës rrugëve të Kosovës ? 

Dikush do të duhej ta paguaj gjithë këtë tmerr. Mallkuar qofshin ata që i frymëzuan, ushqyen dhe i ushtruan krimet mbi njerëzit e pafajshëm, mbi figurat që i dhanë emër lirisë, mbi kolosët e kombit . 

Dhe ne me peshën e dhembjes do të ecim me ngulm që t'u çjerrim maskat atyre që duan t'ia verbërojnë sytë fëmijëve tanë, atyre që duan gjithëherë ta mbajnë peng lirinë dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës, atyre që do duhet të përfundojnë aty ku e kanë vendin . 

Kur mos u përsëritsh o kob i zi që erdhe si rrufeja dhe godite zemrat tona. 

Dhe ti o kolonel me tët bir dhe nipin do të jetoni sa jetërat e jetërave dhe veprat tuaja do të na frymëzojnë në çdo çast edhepse kurrë nuk do të besojmë se keni ikur në lartësi. 

Kosova nënë do ta përballojë edhe këtë dhembje kaq të madhe në emër të lirisë e pavarësisë.

(autorja është deputete në Parlamentin e Kosovës) 


--------------------------------------------

In memoriam 

 Krimet  smbulohen me krime 



  Sefedin KRASNIQI



Kush merret sado pak  me shkrime, e di sa vështirë është të qiten në letër kujtimet e një gëzimi. Edhe më vështirë të një dasme. E si të shkruhen atëherë kujtimet, për një njeri, pas vdekjes tij nga një  vrasje mizore?  Si të shkruhen kujtimet për një njeri  që e ke njohur ndryshe nga ata që për katër vjet rresht përgaditen publikun për vrasjen e tij. Për vrasjen e madhe me breshëri plumbash, të kalibrit të madh. Çdo vrasje është krim, por kur ajo lajmërohet e proklamohet me vite të tëra e trash krimin.  Bëhet edhe më tragjike kur tentohet  të mbulohen krimet me  krime, për të cilat drejtësia e ka thënë fjalën e vet. Vrasjes me atentat kundër komandantit Tahir Zemaj, të datës 04 janar 2003, i kanë  parapri edhe disa tentimatentate tjera.  

Ato nisën ditën kur komandanti u betua para flamurit kombëtar se do të luftojë për  çlirimin e Kosovës nga ushtria e Millosheviqit. Kur e goditën kriminelët në gushtin e vitit 2002, pasi nuk qëllova në Kosovë, i telefonova për tia lehtësuar dhimbjet e plagëve, për aq sa mund të lehtësohen dhimbjet me fjalë. Pas disa dite u takuam në Prishtinë. Takimi qe i shkurtër. Megjithatë, nuk u durova pa i thënë; komandant ti ke  bër shumë për çlirimin e Kosovës, edhe në liri po bënë shumë për mundjen e frikës, por po merrte pak. Shumë pak !  Sepse, edhe atë ditë kishte qenë vetëm me Hasan Zemajn dhe me një person tjetër që emri tash nuk më kujtohet. Jo, me të birin Enisin nuk ishte. Me të mbaruar këto fjalë, u përshëndetëm. Sikur ta kisha ditur që ky do të jetë takimi jonë i fundit do të hallashtisesha duke i thënë të mi bëj tfala Bacës Ahmet. Ti thotë që e kam kuptuar se, « rruga për liri qenka e  gjatë dhe krejt labirint ». 


Si u njoha me komandant Tahir Zemajn ? 

Gjatë Luftës për çlirimin e Kosovës të viteve 1998/99, sidomos pas mbarimit të saj, nuk kam besuar se shumë lidhje të vjetra mes miqësh do të shkëputen aq rrëmbyeshëm, e shumë të tjera do të lindin. 
Me Komandantin Tahir Zemajn gjatë luftës kemi komunikuar indirekt. Fati e  deshti të takohemi dhe të njihemi më mirë pas mbarimit të saj. Këtë takim e  kam pritur me kurreshtje të madhe. Për komandantin, tashmë, kishin shkruar në mënyrë shumë denigruese gazeta e agjensi të ndryshme lajmesh, që për redaktorë e gazetarë kanë enveristët më të regjur dhe më të pamshirshëm të Kosovës. Të tjerë gazetarë e gazeta kishin shkruar ndryshe, për trimëritë e tij prej komandanti e çlirimtari. Imazhin e vërtetë për komandant Zemajn i krijova kur ish-ministrin i Mbrojtjes, Ahmet Krasniqin,  e dëgjoja se si fliste me pietet të lartë për te, për hyrjen e tij në luftë, për profesionalizmin e tij në mbrojtjen e Llukës, për udhëhëqjen e Betejes së Loxhës, për kazermen e Prapaçanit. Shkurt për  trimëritë që kishte treguar në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit duke luftuar kriminelët e Millosheviqit. 
Çdo gjë do të përfundonte këtu, sikur komandanti i Zonës Operative të Dukagjinit, Tahir Zemaj, pas luftës ta kishte mbyllur gojën për ti lënë gjakhumbur ushtarët që ia kishin vrarë, siç thoshte ai, me tradhëti pas shpine. Sikur ti kishte lënë në harresë dëshmorët e  Betejës së Loxhës. Sikur të mos i kishte ndie në shpirt vuajtjet e ushtarëve të brigadës Mërgimi. Sikur ta kishte sharë eprorin e tij Ahmet Krasniqin, ashtu siç kanë bërë të tjerë për një leckë, për një gojë bukë. Por, ja që komandanti  foli dhe tha të kundërtën. Denoncoi krimin në shumë intervista dhe në dy librat e tij të titulluara, "Kështu foli Tahir Zemaj",  vëllimi I dhe II. 
Komandant Zemaj ka lënë pra dy libra,  deshmitë e të cilave do ta mundin heshtjen e dhunshme,  e cila një ditë mund ta pllakosë Kosovën që terrori i kuq enverist po mundohet tia përgadis. Rrëfimet e tij për luftën nuk janë përralla fantastike. Janë rrëfime të  veçanta, të përjetuar fizikisht e shpirtërisht. Kur them shpirtërisht, më kujtohen emocionet e komandantit kur fliste për ushtarët dhe  eprorët  të rënë dëshmorë,  apo për dredhitë dhe  kërcënimet, që përveç luftës me serbët, i kishin ardhur nga taborri i atyre, të cilët pretendonin se kishin vulën për çlirimin e Kosovës.  Të gjitha i ka thënë në mënyrë kronologjike dhe perfekte siç i ka hije një komandanti. Ai i ka vënë vulën mrojtjes së Llukës, Betejës së Loxhes, shpëtimit të 60000 civilëve në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit. Jam thellësisht i bindur se sa herë të  flitet për këto beteja e të mos  përmendet emri  i komandantit Tahir Zemajt, është njësoj sikur të thuhet: Zot ka, por Zotit  si besoj. Pra,  ja pse e vranë komandant Tahir Zemajn! Për tia vjedhur famën e çlirimtarit. E vranë për tia mbyllur gojën, por le ta  dinë se i kanë hapur njëqind gojë tjera. 

Historia e  Brigadës "Mërgimi" 

Shumë tronditëse është historia e dhimbshme e Brigadës Mërgimi. Lufta sjell humbje dhe tragjedi. Kur ato ti shkakton armiku përballohen më lehtë. Por kur ti kurdisin ata që ua ke shpëtuar jetën, siç ka dëshmuar komandant Tahir Zemaj, ajo është tragjedi e veçantë. Dihet botërisht se brigada Mergimi  ishte më e përgaditura: si me ushtarë edhe me teknikë luftarake e moderne. Për herë të parë para gjithë botës, me proçesverbal të nënshkruar, komandant Zemaj ka  dëshmuar për armatimin që ka disponuar ajo brigadë dhe çfarë ndodhi me atë armatim. Veç kësaj, një zot e di sa  lexues janë neveritur kur kanë lexuar se si forcat shqiptare të Shqipërisë së Fatos Nanos e kishin rrethuar Brigadën Mërgimi të UÇK-ës për ta çarmatosur, për ta  poshtruar. Por kjo nuk është e tëra! Fatin tragjik që ka pësuar kjo brigadë gjatë rrugëtimit nëpër Shqipëri, sidomos pas hyrjes së saj në Kosovë, është shumë trishtues. 

Një skenë të ngjajshme trishtuese, siç e ka përshkruar edhe komandanti Zemaj,  e kam parë me sytë e mi në Pejë, në afërsi të ish-shtëpisë së mallrave. Kjo ka  ndodhur vetëm pak ditë pasi kanë hyrë forcat e NATO-s në Kosovë. Nga një kamion i ndalur në rrugën kryesore, në pikë të ditës, zbritnin ushtarë me shenjën e UÇK-ës në ballë, të cilët shaheshin, çarmatoseshin dhe maltretoheshin,  nga ushtarë po të UÇK-ës. Të dy palët flisnin shqip. Çfarë tmerri! Duke parë këtë skenë makabre, nuk munda pa e pyetur një njeri, çpo ndodhte? Pasi rrudhi krihtë më tha: "Kanë ardhur ata të Drenicës, e po i çarmatosin tradhëtarët e Kosharës". 
Më vonë e kuptova realitetin;  as nuk  ishte UÇK e Drenicës që maltretonte e as ushtarët e maltretuar nuk ishin të Koshares. Kuptova se lufta po hynte në drejtimin prej ku kthim prapa ska, pa vrasje politike për pushtet. Dhe vrasjet vazhduan, herë me ritëm më të shpejtë, herë më të ngadalshëm, herë vritej një e herë më shumë veta, herë komandantë të UÇK-së herë politikanë, por gjithmonë sipas listave të zeza, të përgaditura gjatë luftës. Edhe komandantin Tahir Zemaj, të birin e tij Enisin dhe kusheririn, kryetarin e FR të LDK-së së Deçanit, i vranë ata që Komandanti Zemaj ua ka shpëtuar jetën me ushtarët e vet. I kishte shpëtuar kur ishin gjetur në rrethim të hekurt nga forcat serbe.  Çka të thuhet tjetër, veçse vrasje sipas radhës së shkronjave të alfabetit. Sa shumë shkronja ka edhe ky alfabeti jonë!? 
Komandantit Tahir Zemaj, djalit të tij Enisit dhe kusheririt Hasanit, u qoftë i lehtë dheu i Kososvës! Ai dhé që e çliroi vetë komandant Zemaj për gjeneratat e ardhshme, për fëmijët e bukur të Kosovës! 




----------------------------------



Presidenti Rugova: Tahir Zemaj punoi për lirinë, pavarësinë dhe demokracinë e Kosovës 




   Prishtinë, 7 janar 2003 - Me rastin e vrasjes së se kolonel Tahir Zemajt, birit të tij Enisit dhe Hasan Zemajt, kryetar i Forumit të Rinisë dhe anëtarit të Kryesisë së LDK-së në Deçan, në organzizim të FR të LDK-së, sot në rezidencën e Presidentit të Kosovës në Prishtinë, u mbajt një mbledhje përkujtimore. 

Merrnin pjesë funksionarë e aktivistë të LDK-së, deputetë dhe zyrtarë të tjerë, si dhe anëtarët e familjes së ngushtë të ndjerëve. 

Në këtë mbledhje përkujtimore foli Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova.  


"Ju kam ftuar në këtë Mbledhje përkujtimore për t'i bërë nderimin tonë kolonel Tahir Zemajt. E kam ftuar këtë tubim përkujtimi së bashku me Forumin Rinor të LDK-së, që të përkujtojmë edhe Hasan Zemajn, kryetar i këtij Forumi në Deçan", tha në fillim të fjalës së tij Presidenti Rugova. 

"Kur e gjithë Kosova gjendej në kremtimin e festës së Vitit të Ri, në atmosferë gëzimi që po përmbyllnim një vit të frytshëm të lirisë së Kosovës dhe kur po bëheshim gati për një vit tjetër më të frytshëm, ditën e shtunë morëm lajmin tronditës për vrasjen makabre të kolonel Tahir Zemajt, të birit të tij Enisit dhe të Hasan Zemajt, që gjendeshin në shoqëri të tij, të kryer nga kriminelët vrasës". 

"Kjo vrasje e trefishtë na vjen më e rëndë, kur Kosova ende nuk i ka shëruar plagët nga vrasja e kryetarit të komunës së Therandës, Ukë Bytyçit, kur të gjithë gëzoheshin për përfundimin me sukses të zgjedhjeve të dyta lokale. Këta janë kriminelë të cilët duan ta vrasin gëzimin dhe lumturinë e popullit të Kosovës. Por nuk do t'ia dalin", theksoi zoti Rugova dhe vazhdoi: 

"Ne të gjithë sot kemi dhembje të thellë dhe po ashtu ndjenjën e krenarisë për veprën dhe personalitetin e kolonel Tahir Zemajt që ua la brezave që do të vijnë. Zemaj ishte njeri, i cili mbi të gjitha e donte Atdheun e vet, Kosovën. Gjatë luftës, në vitin 1998, Zemaj hyri në Kosovë dhe ishte Komandant i Zonës së Dukagjinit. 

Si ushtar profesionist dhe patriot ai punoi në kuadër të institucioneve me Kushtetutën e Republikës së Kosovës. Ai dëshironte të kryente pjesën e vet të detyrës si ushtarak në mbrojtje të vendit. E njihte Komandantin Suprem simbas Kushtetutës së Republikës dhe strukturat e tjera shtetërore. 

Kolonel Zemaj edhe gjatë luftës u tregua si burrë i sinqertë dhe njeri i pajtimit më të mirë të atdheut. Nuk i pranoi konceptet provokuese, por punoi në mbrojtjen e vendit dhe të popullit. Ai nuk u kthye në Kosovë, pas 12 qershorit të vitit 1999, kur hynë trupat e NATO-s, KFOR-it, vetëm për të ruajtur situatën pozitive që po krijohej. 

Ai u kthye në Kosovë në qershor të vitit 2001 për ti kontribuar progresit që po shënonte Kosova. Me këtë rast e prita në Rezidencë, e falënderova për punën që kishte bërë dhe ia dhurova një Medalion të Artë të Nënës Tereze. Kjo e gëzoi shumë dhe më tha: 'Se mos është kjo shumë për mua'! I thashë: 'Jo, sepse Ju meritoni më shumë, po tash për tash ende nuk i kam përgatitur medaljet zyrtare". 

"Edhe pas luftës kolonel Zemaj u tregua si njeri i pajtimit dhe i matur. I respektoi institucionet e Kosovës të dala nga zgjedhjet. I premtova se do ta emëroj këshilltar për siguri dhe emergjencë në Zyrën time. Për shkak të procedurave administrative, prisja ta bëja këtë brenda këtij viti", nënvizoi Presidenti. 

"Kolonel Zemaj ishte një burrë i madh i Kosovës që punoi për lirinë, pavarësinë dhe demokracinë e Kosovës. Ai është shembull i ushtarakut me kulturë shtetërore, gjithmonë i gatshëm për të mbrojtur e nderuar vendin e vet. Njerëz të tillë i duhen Kosovës edhe në kohë të paqes". 

"Sot e përkujtojmë edhe Hasan Zemajn, bashkëluftëtar i kolonel Zemajt dhe Kryetar i Forumit Rinor të LDK-së dhe anëtar i Kryesisë së LDK-së në Deçan. Hasan Zemaj, si i ri, ishte një aktivist i shquar në Deçan. Këto ditë ai priste të mirrte diplomën e Fakultetit të Elektros në Universitetin e Prishtinës, por kriminelët i shuan jetën e tij të re. Vrasja e tij është vrasje kundër rinisë së Kosovës, kundër ardhmërisë së Kosovës", tha Presidenti Rugova për të theksuar: 

"Vrasja e kolonel Zemajt dhe e Hasan Zemajt është kundër progresit, lirisë dhe pavarësisë së Kosovës. Kjo vrasje e trefishtë është akt terrori nga kriminelët dhe padronët e tyre politikë e jopolitikë".
"Ne si popull dhe shtet duhet t'i izolojmë këta kriminelë që veprojnë kundër pavarësisë dhe prosperitetit të vendit tonë. 

Ne duhet të marrim edhe masa preventive përmes pajtimit, respektimit të ligjit, që të ndërpriten krimet e tilla në Kosovë". "Institucionet e Kosovës së bashku me UNMIK-un dhe organet e drejtësisë do të marrin masa në ndjekjen dhe vënien e kriminelëve para gjyqit", theksoi Presidenti dhe në fund tha: 

"Në historinë më të re të Kosovës, vepra dhe figura e Tahir Zemajt do të mbeten si shembull si duhet vepruar për të mirën e vendit. Kolonel Zemaj do të kujtohet gjithmonë si burrë trim, luftëtar i lirisë, pra hero i Kosovës. 

U qoftë i lehtë dheu i Kosovës së lire! 

Zoti e bekoftë Tahir Zemajn me të birin Enisin! 
Zoti e bekoftë Hasan Zemajn! 
Zoti e bekoftë familjen Zemaj! 
Zoti e bekoftë Kosovën!" 

Në fund të kësaj mbledhjeje i vëllai i Tahir Zemajt, Ramë Zemaj falënderoi Presidentin dhe të pranishmit për pjesëmarrje dhe tha se "Tahiri e deshi Kosovën dhe çmoi Presidentin, e çmoi popullin e vet, i deshi fëmijët e Kosovës, por më së shumti e deshi pavarësinë e Kosovës dhe popullin e saj". 


----------------------


Presidenti Moisiu thotë se vrasja e Tahir Zemajt dhe dy të afërmit të tij, është një goditje e rëndë për Kosovën 




 Tiranë, 7 janar 2003 - Me rastin e vrasjes së kolonelit Tahir Zemajt dhe të afërmëve të tij presidenti shqiptar Alfred Moisiu i ka dërguar një telegram ngushëllimi presidentit të Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova. 

Sipas njoftimit për shtyp të zëdhënësit të presidencës, presidenti shqiptar ka theksuar në telegramin e tij se vrasja e Tahir Zemajt, djalit Enisit dhe kushëririt të tij Hasan Zemajt në Pejë është humbje e madhe jo vetëm për familjet e të ndjerëve, por edhe për mbarë Kosovën. 

Moisiu vlerëson se ky akt kriminal është një goditje e rëndë për progresin e bërë në Kosovë, për proceset e filluara demokratike dhe për imazhin e Kosovës në tërësi. 

"Me këtë rast të dhembshëm më lejoni që në emrin tim dhe të popullit të Shqipërisë t'ju shpreh juve dhe nëpërmjet jush familjeve, bashkëluftëtarëve dhe bashkëpunëtorëve të tyre ngushëllimet e mia të ngrohta", përfundon telegrami i presidentit të Shqipërisë Alfred Moisiu, dërguar presidentit Rugova. 


-----------------------------------------------------

Zyra gjermane ka dënuar aktin e vrasjes së Tahir Zemajt, birit dhe kusheririt të tij 




 Prishtinë, 7 janar 2003 - Aktin e vrasjes së kolonelit Tahir Zemaj dhe të afërmëve të tij e ka dënuar edhe shefi i Zyrës gjermane në Prishtinë, Peter Rondorf. Në deklaratën e tij ai ka theksuar se imazhi i Kosovës sërish është dëmtuar shumë. 

Rondorf thekson se duhet të ndërrojë koha në të cilën konfliktet politike përfundojnë me armë. Zyra Gjermane në këtë deklaratë thekson se ka ardhur koha që të gjitha partitë politike në Kosovë të marrin një qëndrim të fuqishëm kundër frikësimeve, dhunës dhe terrorit politik. 


-------------------------


Zyra e Shteteve të Bashkuara dënon vrasjen e Tahir Zemajt 




 Prishtinë, 7 janar 2002  Z. Alec Mally, përkohësisht shef i Misionit pranë zyrës së SHBA-ve në Prishtinë, fuqimisht dënoi vrasjen e z. Tahir Zemaj, birit të tij Enis Zemajt, dhe nipit të tij Hasan Zemaj, udhëheqës i Forumit Rinor të LDK-së në Deqan, më 4 janar në Pejë. Duke u shprehur nga zyra e SHBA-ve, Z. Mally tha: 

"Jam i shokuar dhe i pikëlluar nga vrasja e pakuptimtë e z. Tahir Zemaj dhe dy anëtarëve të familjes së tij në mbrëmjen e 4 janarit", thotë z. Mally. 

"Se a janë këto vrasje një akt terrori politik apo kanë bazë tjetër mbetet ende për tu përcaktuar. Megjithatë, këto vrasje tregojnë se disa njerëz ende shohin dhunën dhe frikësimet si të ligjshme në Kosovën e pasluftës. 

"Eshtë posaçërisht problematike që kjo vrasje ndodh pas gjykimit në të cilin z. Zemaj ishte në cilësinë e dëshmitarit. Se a është vrasja e tij e lidhur me atë gjykim apo jo mbetet të shihet. Në çdo rast, një vrasje e tillë, në këtë kohë, nuk mund të ndihmojë, por frikëson të tjerët të cilët do të mund të bashkëpunonin me autoritetet ligjore në vendosjen e sundimit të ligjit nëpër rrugët e Kosovës". 

"Qeveria e SHBA-ve nxit çdonjërin që ka informata në lidhje me këto vrasje të paraqitet dhe ndajë informatat që ka me policinë. Ne të gjithë duhet të bëjmë çdo gjë të mundshme për të sjellë autorët e krimit para drejtësisë. 

"Ka ardhur koha që të gjitha partitë politike dhe grupet në Kosovë të marrin një qëndrim të fuqishëm kundër frikësimeve, dhunës dhe terrorit politik. Dhuna politike ishte dashtë të ndalej shumë kohë më parë. Njerëzit e involvuar në dhunë, qoftë ajo e natyrës së terrorit politik apo aspekt i krimit të organizuar, janë armiq të demokracisë, armiq të Kosovës, dhe armiq të Shteteve të Bashkuara. 

"Në emër të Qeverisë së Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe zyrës së SHBA-ve, unë dënoj këto akte të paramenduara dhe qyqare, si dhe i shpreh ngushëllimet tona më të thella familjes Zemaj. Mendimet dhe lutjet tona janë me ju", thuhet në fund të deklaratës së zotit Alec Mally. 




----------------


Robert Doll i bëri thirrje UNMIK-ut që të ndriçojë sa më shpejt rastin e vrasjes së Tahir Zemajt dhe të afërmëve të tij 




 Uashington, 7 janar 2003 - Aktin kriminal që ndodhi në Pejë ku persona të panjohur vranë Tahir Zemajn, birin e tij Enisin dhe kushëririn Hasan Zemaj e ka dënuar ashpër edhe senatori amerikan Robert Doll. 

Senatori Doll, i emëruar kohë më parë nga presidenti Rugova ambasador nderi dhe përfaqësues i lartë i Kosovës në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, i ka bërë thirrje administratës së UNMIK-ut që të ndriçojë sa më shpejtë këtë rast dhe t'i nxjerrë personat përgjegjësit para drejtësisë. 

Vrasjet e së shtunës, thotë ambasadori Doll janë identike me një sërë vrasjesh tjera me motive politike, që UNMIK-u nuk ka arritur t'i ndriçojë, megjithëse faktet nuk kanë munguar. Senatori Doll pastaj thekson se vrasësit synojnë ta tërheqin Kosovën në nivelet e tyre të mafias, por nuk do të kenë sukses. 

Kosova ka hedhur poshtë anarkinë, korrupsionin dhe marrjen e pushtetit me dhunë, duke hyrë në rrugën e lirisë dhe të demokracisë, duke përkujtuar UNMIK-un për obligimet e veta që ka marrë për sigurinë e Kosovës, thotë zoti Doll. 


-------------------



Lavdi atdhetareve te vrare ne Pabesi nga Kriminelet staliniste mafioze !

----------


## Brari

Le te jete ketu dhe ky artikull i bukur.

-------
9.01.2003 - Trepca.net   
 Redaksia në këmbë të shëndosha e  Koha Ditore alias Surroi  Veton apo Politika UJDI-ste e arkivoleve 



  Prishtinë, 9 janar 2003 / Endrit  Kelmendi


Në ditarin e orës 19 të KTV-së të datës 7 janar, raporti i gazetares nga mbledhja komemorative për vrasjen e Tahir, Enis dhe Hasan Zemajt mbajtur në Presidencën e Kosovës fillon me zemërimin e gazetares që nuk u lejua të hyjë e ta përcjell këtë mbledhje. Një raport i tillë përkon profesionalisht me mësimet e Baton Haxhiut nga shkolla famoze e gazetarisë Faik Konica dhe me moralin e dyfishtë të Veton Surroit i cili vëllazërinë siameze me Batonin e ka konzervuar për ditë më të mira (kupto për kohën pobtratimçe). 

Të nesërmen, kur Kryetari Rugova shpalli ditë zie z. Surroi dhe Koha e tij vërtetë ditore, dolën me petk normal dhe pa florin e zi siç e kishte madje edhe Epoka e re e cila e ka vazhduar aktpadinë penale të Kosovapresit kundër kolonelit Tahir Zemaj. Asgjë habitëse për një njeri që kurrën e kurrës nuk njohu Referendumin për Pavarësi dhe institucionet e dala nga ky vullnet i shqiptarëve të Kosovës. Asgjë e pazakonshme për një diplomat pragmatik që e vranë drita e Republikës së Kosovës dhe institucionet e saj. 


Ndarjen e ushtarakëve dhe ushtarëve e kanë bërë pinjollët tu z. Surroi 

Surroi Ditor, duke dashur ta akuzojë dr. Rugovën pse i ndanë ushtarakët në ata që respektonin institucionet e Republikës dhe ata që nuk i respektonin, përpiqet tia mveshë një akuzë-gënjeshtër edhe pse Ai e di shkëlqyeshëm se këtë ndarje e kanë bërë që herët stalinistët dhe leninistët duke vrarë shumë ushtarakë dhe intelektualë vetëm pse i respektonin ato institucione. Veton Surroi e bashkë me të edhe Baton Haxhiu dhe redaksia në këmbë të shëndosha e dijnë mirë pse u vra Enver Maloku, Xhemail Mustafa dhe veprimtarë, aktivistë dhe ushtarakë para, gjatë dhe pas luftës. 

Veton Surroi e di fare mirë se ushtarakë dhe ushtarë Kosova më shumë ka pasur pas luftës dhe se një pjesë e tyre pas uzurpimeve të shumë pronave, lokaleve, banesave, pas ndërtimeve të pompave të benzinës e biznesve të shumta vërtetë kanë bërë qytetarët e Kosovës të dyshojnë në angazhimet e tyre për Kosovën. Angazhimet për Kosovën i kanë pasur dhe i kanë aktualisht të ndryshme edhe dr. Rugova, Veton Surroi, Hashim Thaqi, Ramush Haradinaj, etj. 

Moralizimi i Koha Surroit rreth vrasjes dhe ndjenjës së zisë e pikëllimit tejkalon edhe një shqiptar si Vetoni. Ai edhe mund të vë në gazetë florin e zi nëse një serb i Kosovës mund të vrahet për motive politike. z. Surroi e di se asnjë serb nuk është vrarë për motive politike në Kosovën e pas luftës. Ai e di se vrasjet politike kanë goditur më së shumti personalitete shqiptare, veprimtarë dhe udhëheqës të LDK-së, përfshirë bashkëpunëtorët më të ngushtë të dr. Rugovës. 

Por me mosvënjen e florit të zi në Koha Ditore, z. Surroi ia ka bërë një nder kolonelit Tahir Zemaj dhe gjithë atyre njerëzve që morën pjesë në varrim dhe qindra mija tjerëve që me pikëllim përcollën varrimin e kolonelit që theu kufirin shqiptaro-shqiptar. 


Të pamoralshmit gjithëmonë shkruajnë dhe rrëfehen për dhe rreth moralit 

Moralizimi i botuesit të gazetës UJDI-ste shkon deri aty sa të deklarojë për BBC-në se është e pamoralshme nga zoti Rugova që të shpallë ditë zie atëhere kur vriten bashkëpunëtorët e tij apo njerëzit e afërt me LDK-në. Së pari duhet theksuar se edhe shkencërisht është vërtetuar se për moralin flasin gjithëmonë të pamoralshmit sepse ata ndiejnë mungesën e moralit që nuk e kanë dhe paraqitet pastaj nevoja për tu shprehur, për të thënë dhe për tu përpjekur për të treguar se, megjithate, janë të moralshëm. 

Pse ndodhi që pas vrasjes së Ukë Bytyqit dr. Rugova të shpallë përsëri ditë zie dhe këtë përsëritshëm për bashkëpunëtor të tij, këtë le ta shpjegojë Surroi Veton sepse ai nuk e ndien dhe nuk e sheh se që nga paralufta e deri më sot, 99% të viktimave të pritave dhe vrasjeve politike ishin njerëz të LDK-së, njerëz që punuan për Republikën e Kosovës të cilën syzet e Vetonit dhe të njerëzve si ai nuk e kanë pa dhe nuk e kanë prekur e as që do ta prekin kurrë. 

Krejt në fund të Politika e arkivolit kreatori i Koha ditore thërret për politikë që bashkon dhe jo politikë që ndanë. Kujt i drejtohet Veton Surroi askush nuk e di, por ai vetë e di se nuk ka kurrfarë mandati dhe kurrfarë të drejte të kërkojë nga dr. Rugova e as nga politikanët që të bëjnë politikë Bashkim  Vllazërimi. Kjo sepse kurrë nuk mund të bashkëjetojnë viktima dhe vrasësi siç kurrë më nuk mund të kthehet koha kur kumbarët e Surroit dhe vëllezërit e Adem Demaçit të bashkëjetojnë me shqiptarët e Kosovës. 

Një margaritar tjetër, që në Koha ditore ka ngjyrë hiri (kupto SMB) ishte pyetja drejtuar UNMIK-ut se a ka të drejtë Kryetari i Kosovës të shpallë ditë zie. Gazetarët e redaksisë në këmbë të shëndosha që e kreoi kumara i Stanishiqit - Baton Haxhiu bashkë me  botuesin e gazetës më ditore nuk mund të pajtohen ende me faktin se dr. Rugova edhe përkundër gjithë asaj propagande morbide kundër Tij nga po kjo gazetë, përkundër gjithë vrasjeve të bashkëpunëtorëve të tij, ende dhe gjithnjë gëzon përkrahjen e pa rezervë të qytetarëve të Kosovës. 


Asgjë e re nga Politika e arkivoleve sikur që nuk pati tash e 13 vjet në logjikën dhe psikqikën pro jugosllave surroiste 

Asgjë e çudtishme për të gjithë ata që kanë mundur tju lexojnë, ti përcjellin hapat e tu politikë; që nga UJDI, përmes çelsave dhe zileve, përmes bartjes së arkivolit të dhunës që kurr nuk e varrose e deri më sot kur, fatmirësisht je ende gjallë edhe pse gjatë luftës, për shkaqe sigurie dhe strategjie sllavo-ortodokse të boshtit më makabër e më tragjik për shqiptarët e Kosovës, të patën shpallur të vdekur a të ekzekutuar kurse TI, me tërheqjen tënde taktiko-strategjike ishe i fshehur në Prishtinë. 

Me asgjë z. Surroi nuk keni ndryshuar siç evaluojnë qeniet njerëzore. Edhe kjo nuk është çudi dhe as e habitshme. Ju, z. Surroi - Veton i takoni klasës së aristokracisë diplomatike jugosllave, jeni i shkolluar në ambasada dhe është shumë e natyrshme që nuk i takoni popullit balosh të Adem Demaçit sepse ky popull dhe këta njerëz nuk kanë nivel e as dije për të komunikuar me TY dhe me çiftat tu. 

Moralizimi juaj z. Surroi, i tipit të Fatmir Limajt apo të Bujar Dugollit, është aq neveritës sa që përfundimisht do të ishte shumë e ndershme që Vetoni dhe të gjithë vetonët e as redaksia në këmbë të shëndosha tmos e përmendë kurr më emrin e dr. Rugovës dhe tu bashkohet redaksive të Kosovapress, Epoka e re apo pse jo edhe RTK-së.  

Kështu do të krijohej aleanca e natyrshme e internacionales komuniste bashkëkohore dhe e demagogjisë neokomuniste dhe neostaliniste. Projugosllave kur Veton Surroi do të mund të kishet ndonjë post për tiu drejtuar së paku 5% të qytetarëve të Kosovës. 

Politika UJDI-ste e arkivoleve, ky produkt që vranë dhe vrau shumë patriotë dhe intelektualë djathtistë në Kosovë, më kot përpiqet të derdhë lot krokodili për historinë dhe politikën, më kot përpiqet që së paku si maskë të ndjej dhembje për këto çaste tragjike që po kalon Kosova. 

Kosova dhe UJDI, Kosova dhe Koha ditore Kosovapress dhe Epoka e re, Kosova dhe maskat, Kosova me viktimat dhe kriminelët janë dy skaje që kurrë nuk mund të bashkëjetojnë. 

Veton Surroi e di se shumica e qytetarëve të Kosovës kanë votuar për lirinë dhe pavarësinë e saj ku surroi dhe çiftat e tij do të mund të jetojnë pa frikën nga pritat, shantazhet, vrasjet dhe krimet e organizuara politike.            


--------

----------


## MENI

DY FJALE PER TITULLIN E PER NENTITULLIN.

Duke shprehur keqardhjen per cka ndodh andej e ketej kufirit,e per me teper midis ne vet shqiptareve do ti thoshja artikullshkrusit perse duhet te bej thirje per te ekspozuar e nxir me tej ngjarje qe vetem prishin imazhin.Perse duhet te shkruajn edhe nga Shqiperia....?
Nuk jam per te mbyllur e heshtur per cka ndodh.Por keto forma me duken te dyshimta. Duhet bere kujdes me shume se se ndoshta padashje...i sherbejm armiqeve shekullor qe na rrethojne.

----------


## Ushtari i mire

Mire e ka ai zotnia, per moralin flasin vetem te pamoralshmit.
Ju qe bbeni moral ketu ne Forum, cte mendojme per ju?

----------


## Brari

trepca.net


Në katërvjetorin e vrasjes së shefit të QIK-ut, Enver Maloku


QIK- Qendra per Informim e Kosoves. 

       Prishtinë, 11 janar 2003 - Si sot para katër vjetëve, një dorë mizore në një atentat mizor ia shoi jetën Enver Malokut, atëherë shef i QIK-ut, në moshën më të mirë të pjekurisë jetësore dhe krijuese për një gazetar. E shoi me dhunë jetën e një figure të jashtëzakonshme të gazetarisë sonë dhe të atdhetarit të vendosur dhe të patrembur. 

Prandaj edhe sot e bën të dhembshëm shënimin e këtij përvjetori të vdekjes së dhunshme të Enver Malokut, kujtimi i asaj pasdite të 11 janarit të vitit 1999, kur iu ndërpre fryma e jetës, e energjisë së aksionve dhe të idealeve të tij njerëzore dhe kombëtare.  


Enver Maloku në krye të QIK-ut dhe me shkrimet autoriale parreshtur sfidoi dhe e kundërshtoi regjimin kriminel të Beogradit, duke denoncuar para opinionit vendor dhe ndërkombëtar krimet që po bënte në Kosovë, pa u zmbrapsur në asnjë moment. 

Kur më në fund të shkurtit të vitit 1998 plasi lufta në Likoshan e Qirez, Enveri mobilizoi të gjitha forcat e veta fizike dhe intelektuale për të njoftuar opinionin e vendit dhe të jashtëm për çdo gjë që po ndodhte në Kosovë. 

Ai praktikisht punonte 24 orë në ditë, sepse i luste bashkëpunëtorët që të mos ngurrojnë ta thërrasin e ta njoftojnë edhe në mesnatë, ta zgjojnë nga gjumi në çdo kohë. 

Dhe shpesh ndodhte që në rastet tragjike që ndodhnin në Kosovë, kur bashkëpunëtorët shkonin në mëngjes në QIK, Enveri tashmë e kishte të shkruar lajmin dhe të transmetuar kudo në botë përmes internetit. 

Në rastet kur ndodhte ndonjë ngjarje tragjike në Prishtinë, ai vetë shkonte në vendin e ngjarjes dhe raportonte që në orët e hershme të mëngjesit. 

Në komentet e tij Enveri nganjeherë ishte i ashpër, dhe nuk kuptohej si duhet, por ishte i guximshëm dhe i drejtpërdrejtë në vlerësime. 

Shkrimet e tij që i përkasin asaj periudhe do të mbesin një kronikë tepër të rëndësishme të ngjarjeve tragjike të historisë sonë dhe e kërkesave të asaj kohe, të cilat i artikuloi me aq guxim. Ato shkrime do të mbesin pasqyra më e mirë dhe më besnike për të kaluarën e Kosovës. 

Enver Maloku me përkushtim të madh punoi që Kosovën ta shihte të lirë, gjakoi për lirinë dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës, sepse besonte në idealet e shumë brezave të sakrifikuar për kauzën e Kosovës. 

Mjerisht, edhe katër vjet pas përfundimit të luftës, në Kosovë edhe sot po vriten gazetarë, deputetë, kryetarë komunash të zgjedhur me votën e lirë, e veprimtarë politikë. Me të drejtë shumëkush po pyet: a është çliruar dhe a është e lirë Kosova? 

Ata që janë sakrifikuar për lirinë e Kosovës, si Enver Maloku, as nuk e kanë imagjinuar Kosovën me vrasje dhe akte të tilla dhune. Edhe katër vjet pa pushtuesin serb në Kosovë gjuha e disa gazetave është më e egër se kurrë më parë, ku prodhohen "tradhtarë" e "patriotë". 

Dhuna nuk dënohet por në këtë temë bëhen moralizime shterpe. Kurrë më shumë nuk ka pasur në Kosovë gazeta e media të tjera, e kurrë më pak profesionalizëm se sot nuk ka pasur. 

Edhe sot në Evropën e shekullit 21, në Kosovë dikush synon që me metoda revolucionare të ndryshojë një shoqëri. 

Shkrimtari dhe filozofi i madh francez Alber Kamy qysh në vitin 1951 në veprën "Njeriu i revoltuar" shkruante se bota që ndryshon me mjete të dhunshme nuk është dhe nuk mund të jetë humane e botë njerëzore. Këtë e kanë e kuptuar të gjithë në Evropë, por si duket ka ende shqiptarë që mendojnë ndryshe. 


--------------

----------


## Brari

Shqiptar Osekut!


Ju thoni se Tahiri eshte i keq dhe meriton te vritet sepse ka bere shkolle ne Jugosllavi te Titos.
Pse ku do e bente nji djal Kosove shkollen o Shiptar Osjeku?
A ne Kabul a?

Atje e ka ba gruja jote..

Edhe Agim Ceku ka bere shkolle ushtarake ne Jugosllavine e Titos dhe ti Shqiptar nuk ke punu me e vra Agimin sic ke punuar me vra Tahirin.

Edhe baba yt o Shqiptar ka ba universitet ne Jugosllavi te Titos e askush nuk don me vra Shefkiun vec ne e vrau Partia jote e Melaim Zekes te cilit i sherben ti Shqiptar si nje qen besnik.

Shqiptar !

Tahiri duhej te deshmonte per ushtaret e brigades "mergimi" te cilet ne pabesi e poshtersi u masakruan nga banditi Daut Haradini dhe Idriz Togeri.
Edhe ata ushtaret e luftaret e Brigades MERGIMI ishin bij nanash sic je ti e sic eshte Frasheri dhe nuk meritonin vdekjen nga ju enveristet.
Tahiri per hir te pajtimit nuk deshmoj  gje qe vet Ramushi e ka deklaruar por ju e vrate dhe ti SHQIPTAR je organizator i vrasjes.

Ne se dikush denoncon tonet ...ke then ti Shqiptar ne nje gazet para ca kohesh...ta masin b-ythen mire...

Luftari UCK-se ILIR SELIMAJ deshmoi ato qe kish pa me syt e tij se si idrizi me Shok vrau paturpesish 4 luftar te brigades MERGIMI  dhe mbas ca kohesh ju Shqiptar me Nasim Haradinat dhe agjentet e Shikut qe veprojne aty ne PEJE  e vrate ILIR SELIMAJn..vajzen 15 vjece dhe Kushtrimin 4 vjec.

Shqiptar, qe kur se ti nga nje djal studioz i mesuesit Shefki  u lidhe me mafiozin Melaim ZEKA hyre per dit e me thelle ne boten e Spiunazhit e KRIMIT.

Sot ti Shqiptar OSEKU je ne grupin e atyre qe ideojne e projektojne vrasje ne KOSOVE.

Turp te kesh o fytyre e ndyre.
Edhe yt vlla, Frasheri,  merret me vrasje duke sherbyer si vegel koktrashe e Nasim Haradinajt, Kriminelit te njohur te zones  Tropoj Pej Decan..

E turperove  baban o shqiptar Oseku.

Ketu te con mendjemadhesia.


Edhe dicka tjeter o kalemxhiu i krimineleve..

Pse nuk vrisni   ball per ball si burrat po gjithmon pabesisht..PSE?

Pse si ujqer bridhnin shoket e tu neper Tiran e Tropoj e Kukes duke vrare ata qe kishin marre rrugen te shkojne te Luftojne ne KOSOVE  e qe nuk e prisnin plumbin nga ju o Kriminel por prisnin Plumb nga Karaolla SERBE..

Ilir Konushevcin e vrate fill mbasi nuk i pelqyen lojnat  e Melaim Zekes e Halitit me milionat qe u a dha Bukoshi.
Bukoshin e shan ti Shqiptar Oseku e milionat ja deshet  fondit te 3 % qe prej  nga themelimi ti me Shoket e tu e keni sabotuar.

Ahmet Krasniqi  nuk ish ne BEOGRAD por ne mers te TIRANES dhe ju e vrate se aq burreri keni.

Nuk ju a mbajti guzica me vra ARKANIN qe perdhunoj qindra vajza shqiptare  por vrat Kolonelin atdhetar naten ne pabesi ti me melaim ZEKEN.

Shqiptar kishe rast te beheshe nje atdhetar me kulture ne sherbim te kOsoves..por u bere nje bandit kalemxhi i felliqur si ernest Luma e Mavrovicat e tjere.

Pleh !

----------


## Arb

Llapi,

***

Genjeshtrat e tij nisin me ate qe ai thote se, kishte "sulmuar dy here stacionin policor ne Callapek te Pejes," dicka qe nuk qendron. Stacioni Policor nuk eshte sulmuar asnjehere. Ishin vete Policet Serbe qe provokonin popullaten e fshatit me rrafalle te vazhdueshem gjate nates per te krijuar frike.

Nuk eshte e vertete se kane ndodhur sulme te ketilla, dhe qe eshte vrare ndonje Polic Serb, keto ishin vetem pjese e genjeshtrave tyre te vazhdueshme per te krijuar huti ne Popullaten e Lugut te Baranit. Kete ta thone edhe 99% te kesaj popullate qe perjetuan rrethanat e asaj kohe.

Nuk eshte e vertete se ky qen ka marr pjese ne keto beteja, pasi qe as qe kishte beteja te verteta. Pse nuk tregon te verteten ky pleh, qe te tregoj se nuk shkrehu as nje plumb ne mbrotje te Fshatit te tij. Ai bile ishte treguar aq I lig, sa qe kishte lene edhe Babain e tij plak qe te vritej me ofensiven e Policise Serbe.

Si ska turp te flet per beteja te pa bera, e per trimeri te pa treguara. 

Ja si gjenjen me vone se gjoja gjate largimit te tyre te turpshem pa asnje beteje te bere, asnje rezistence te bere ndaj armikut, Brigada "Ardian Krasniqi," nuk ju paska ndihmuar ketyre krimineleve, kur dihet mire se ishin pikerisht Tahir Zemaj dhe njesitet e tij qe penguan depertimin me te shpejte te ofensives Serbe prej Lindjes ne drejtim te Perendimit te Lugut te Baranit. Nje pengese e bere me aq sukses nga kjo brigade e udhehequr nga Komandant Zemaj beri qe popullata prej diku 12.000 banoreve te koncentrohej kryesisht perreth fshatrave Isniq, Prapaqan dhe Dubovik. Ky koncentrim I nje mase te tille, mori jehone te madhe ne mediat e huaja, qe ndikoj qe zyrtare nderkombetare te paralajmerojne autoritetet e Beogradit qe te jene te kujdesshem me popullaten civile.

Ky qen I felliqte genjen pa pike turpi edhe per pyetjen e fundit. Ai vendim kishte ardhur nga Institucionet e atehershme te Kosoves, per aresyen e vetme shpetimin e asaj popullate civile. Ishte vendimi me I qelluar, terheqja nuk fundosi shpresat per te vazhduar luften per clirim, ishte vetem pjese e luftes, jo me shume se nje terheqje e menqur, nje veprim strategjik.

Ky zoteria e gjitha qe I solli asaj periudhe te luftes ishte, bashkepunimi I rregullt me stacionet Serbe ne lokalitet perreth, kryerja me sukses e detyrave te shtruara nga Serbet, trumbetimi I rrejshem per gjoja organizim te mire te rradheve te caktuara ne fshatin e tij, Jabllanice, tashme te quajtur Shqiponje. 

Na kujtohet fare mire kur ky qen proklamonte ne ate kohe se edhe nese na sulmojne me aeroplane, kemi mundesi te mbrojme "Kalane e turpit - Jabllanicen." Keta njerez te dyshimte gjitha kurre nuk fituan asnje beteje, nuk mbrojten as pragun e tyre te shtepise, bile ky Ibrahimaj, kishte harruar edhe Babane e tij qe I eshte vrare gjate ofenzives Serbe.

Eshte turp te lexosh gjenjeshtra te ketilla, eshte turp te ju mesojme me genjeshtra Historine gjeneratave te reja. 

[size=0.5]***


*Postim i edituar: diskuto artikujt e jo anetaret qe i sjellin ato.*--_StterollA_[/size]

----------


## DriniM

Llapi !
-------------------------------------

INTERVISTË ME *LAHI BRAHIMAJN* NGA SHQIPONJA E GJAKOVËS, ISH-SHEF I DREJTORISË SE FINANCAVE PRANË SHTABIT TË PËRGJITHSHËM TË UÇK-së DHE ANËTAR I SHTABIT TË PËRGJITHSHËM TË UÇK-së, TANI PUNON NE DEPARTAMENTIN E MARRËDHËNIEVE USHTARAKO-CIVILE, SEKTORI: MARRËDHËNIET ME POLICINË E UNMIK-ut DHE POLICINË E KOSOVËS PRANË TMK-së. 


===============================

Nga libri :- 

''Kështu foli Tahir Zema '' ! 

Hyrja e Brigadës në Gjakovë 

Edhe në hyrje të Gjakovës ushtarët e mi u shantazhuan dhe u rrahën deri për vdekje, *kësaj radhe rebelët udhëhiqeshin nga **Lahi Ibrahimi **, i cili ushtarëve ua shponte trupin me kaçavida duke u thënë se ishte dhuratë e Ahmet Krasniqit, të cilin sipas tij e kishin kurtalisur dhe se i njëjti fat i priste të gjithë ushtarët e FARK-ut dhe se së shpejti ata do t'i largonin edhe forcat e KFOR-it.* Përparësia ishte në anën e tyre, sepse ata ishin të armatosur. Pas intervenimit të focave të KFOR-it italian, kolonës iu mundësua vazhdimi për në Pejë. 


-------------------------------------------------- 

Lahi Brahimi është bash daja i Ramush Hardadinaj . 

Përndryshe Lahi Brahimi është shok i idealit proletar me  Rexhep Selimi dhe Hashim Thaçin .

Aty Lahi iu ka thënë Ushatrëve të brigadës '' Mërigimi '' edhe këte :- *dhe se së shpejti ata do t'i largonin edhe forcat e KFOR-it.* 

Sigurisht për këtë largim të forcave të KFOR-it , shoku ynë partizan proletar Lahi Brahimi ka aluduar në ndihmën e forcave ruse ( ushtrisë së kuqe të jelcinit ) që hynë në Kosovë para NATO-s si hajdutë .

Dhe nuk ka thënë kështu bash ashtu kot e pa bazë Lahi ,se atë kohë kryetar i Mitrovicës ishte Rexhep Bajrami ( që është tani kryeministër ) i cili pinte çdo ditë kafen e mëngjesit në Mitrovicën veriore me oriverat e jovanoviçat e tjerë ndërsa shef sigurimi këta kishin Sabit Gecin shokun e parë të arkanit që i kanë dhënë para luftës 350.000 DM ,për ta vrarë Adem Jasharin . 

Këta Lah Brahimat  ,Rexhap Selimat  ,Hashim Thaçat ,Sabit gecat e skota e tyre  i kanë rrënjët e thella , deri përtej shumadisë sërbe .
Por shpresoj se me vondosjen e rendit dhe rregullit në Kosovë çdo gjë do skjarohet e siecili do mer atë që i takon si për mirë njëashtu edhe për keq .

----------


## StterollA

Besoj qe s'jeni te vegjel. Pastroni fjalorin dhe leni ofendimet personale kur diskutoni neper tema.

StterollA

----------


## Brari

Ky Koloneli i klos-Llapit thote:


"Pas shtatorit `98, ngjarjet ngjarjet rrodhën me shpejtësi te¨madhe. UÇK-ja, pas një tërheqje operative nga ofenziva serbe, filloi ta marrë veten shumë shpejt, duke krijua njësi të mëdha, brigada dhe duke u organizua edhe më mirë. 
Erdhi pranvera e `99-së, filluan bombardimet e NATO-s u fuqizua UÇKe-ja e cila kaloi në ofenzivën e përgjithshme derisa u fut triumfalisht në qytetet e Kosovës si ushtri qlirimtare e denj për emrin e saj." 


Cfar ben keto Brigada?

UCk e Klos Thaqit nuk hyri si clirimtare por si banda te kapitulluara ushtarakisht te cilet dolen nga strofullat dhe dorzuan armet ushtareve grek te Kforit..
Pse genjen ky kolonel i Klosit?

Tjeter aty me poshte ai thote:

"ushtarake,Rexhep Kortoqi , dhe nga dega e rendit publik Jaho Mullosmani e Fatmir Hakla, të informuar për lëvizjet e këtyre forcave, u dolën përpara në Dojan dhe i ndaluan. Pasi i ndaluan dhe biseduan me ta, Halili dhe Jaho , më morrën në telefondhe më than se ata donin të futeshin në Kosovë.Unë ju thash : 
-Tani lufta ka mbarua dhe në Kosovë nuk futen më forca të armatosura,vetëm populli që kthehet në shtëpitë e veta, sepse situatën tani e ka marrë në dorë NATO-ja.Prandaj të çarmatosen. 
-Po na thonë « jemi forca të UÇK-së. 
-Të çarmatosen , ua përserita edhe një herë. 
-Do të shkojmë te komandant Ramushi, po na thonë. 
-Shumë mirë, të çarmatosen,të shkojnë te Ramushi pa armë dhe pasi të shkojnë te ai , do t`iu dërgoi unë armet po të mi kërkoi Ramushi. 
Sapo e ndërpreva bisedën me Tropojën, u lidha menjiher me Ramush Haradinajn dhe e pyeta nëse kishte dijeni për këto forca. 
-Forcat e mija ,tha Ramushi , i kam këtu në zonën Dukagjinit, nuk kam të tjera në Shqiperi. 
Hyra në lidhje me shefin e SHP të UÇK-së, Agim Çekun.Edhe ai më tha se nuk kam njohuri për ato forca , dhe qëllimin e tyre. 
Këmbënguljes sime për t`u çarmatosur ,oficerët që komandonin forcat e Tahir Zemës iu përgjegjën me argumentin tjetër. Ne kemi ardhur këtu për tu futur në Kosovë me lejen e Qeverisë shqiptare. 
Kur më raportuan për këtë pretendim në telefon,unë u shqetsova për së tepërmi.Si është e mundur ,thash me vete, dhe kërkova të lidhem me ministrin e Mbrojtjes , por ai nuk u gjet(ishte ditë e diel).Kërkova ministrin e rendit,as ai nuk u gjet.Atëherë kërkova të lidhem me kryeministrin Pandeli Majk, por më then se kishte shkuar për vizitë në Korqë.Këmbëngulja ime për tu lidhur me kryeministrin më mundësoi të më lidhin me ministrin Hajdaraga, i cili më the se Nuk dijë gjë. 
- Me që nuk dini ju , e di unëia ktheve me njfarë revolte..."


Ja pra si del prapavija e Krimit.. ja ku dalin Jaho salihi qe vrau Azem Hajdarin..ja pse Ramushi me Dautin i masakruan luftaret e Brigades Mergimi..
Ja pra doli dhe nje Kriminel i popullit te Kosoves..koloneli i zi halil katana..
Ja pse u vrane qindra djem nen minat e vena nga serbet sepse kishte kolonel katana e gjenerala Kudusi Lama..spiuna te Klos Nano qoses..

vazhdo Llapi e na informo..

Me pelqeu qe kishe vene kujtimet e klyshit te kriminelit Nasim haradinit qati far Frasher Osekut..
Edhe ai gomar e bir gomari ka par ca gjera e nji dite do i nxjerri ne se nuk e zhduk Nasimi me kohe..

e vetmja trimeri e tije eshte se ka prishur Kompjuterat e Farkut..dhe se ka bere foto montazh Papen me Rugoven ne pozicione porrnografike..
Te tille ndyresira  mire eshte ti njohim..
vazhdo llap..


.....

----------


## DriniM

*KFOR-i thekson se nuk ka të dhëna për ekzistimin e agjentëve serbë në Kosovë* 

Prishtinë, 3 shkurt - Lidhur me deklaratat e lartë të sigurimit ushtarak të Unionit Serbi-Mali i Zi për praninë e shërbimeve sekrete serbe në Kosovë, reagoi edhe KFOR-i. Zëdhënësi i KFOR-it tha se këto deklarata kanë për qëllim të shkaktojnë konfuzion politik dhe ato janë të pabaza. Ai ka shtuar se nuk ka të dhëna për ekzistimin e këtyre agjentëve në Kosovë. Sipas tij një deklaratë e tillë është propagandë. Ky zëdhënës i KFOR-i ka theksuar se nuk ka kërcënime nga jasht si dhe ka hedhur poshtë deklaratat se në Kosovë ekziston "Al Kaida".
Ndërkaq, kryetari i Komisioni i Parlamentit të Kosovës për Gatishmëri Emergjente, Agim Krasniqi thotë se agjencitë e zbulimit të Serbisë mund edhe të veprojnë në Kosovë, por Komisioni që ai drejton nuk ka qasje në këto informacione. 



*Deklaratat e kolonelit serb për praninë e shërbimeve sekrete të Beogradit në Kosovë, NATO i vlerëson si propagandë*

Bruksel, 3 shkurt - Deklaratat e fundit të koloneli serb Miomir Stojanoviq rreth pranisë së shërbimeve sekrete serbe dhe operimit të tyre në Kosovë, nga zyrtarë të NATO-s u kualifikuan si pohime me qëllime propagandistike. Zyrtarët e lartë të Aleancës thanë se NATO-ja tashmë është duke punuar rreth verifikimit të prezencës së këtyre shërbimeve dhe janë të mendimit se nëse vërtetohet aktiviteti i tyre në Kosovë, atëherë kjo do të kualifikohet si shkelje e rëndë e Marrëveshjes së Kumanovës. Aktivitetet e mundshme të këtyre shërbimeve mund të konsiderohen ilegale, kanë deklaruar zyrtarë të NATO-s, duke premtuar se nëse vërtetohet këto informata atëherë opinioni do të jetë i njoftuar. 
Grupi Ndërkombëtar i Krizave në Bruksel gjithashtu nënvizon se që nga muaji korrik i vitit të kaluar ka kërkuar heqjen e këtij koloneli nga strukturat ushtarake serbo-malazeze. Këtë e konfirmoi edhe Nikollas Vajs analisti për Ballkan në kuadër të këtij grupi i cili deklaroi se emri i Stojanoviqit është ngushtë i lidhur me krimet në Kosovë. Momir Stojanoviq është i lidhur me masakrën e Mejës, konfirmoi Nikollas Vajs, duke tërhequr vërejtjen se provat rreth kësaj tashmë gjenden në Hagë.

----------


## Arb

Ministri Kosovar I lenduar ne Eksplodim

Prishtine, Kosove - Nje eksplodim jashte nje arene sportive ne Kosove lendoj nje minister te qeverise dhe kater asocues gjersa ata u larguan nga nje ndeshje basketbolli te Shtunen, thote policia.

Ministri I mjedisit Ethem Ceku dhe kater te lenduarit tjere u derguan tek nje spital I afert, por gjendja e tyre nuk ishte rrezik-jete, thone zyrtaret e spitalit.

Shperthimi ndodhi ne ora 10:00 ne Peje, diku 50 mile ne perendim te Prishtines, kryqytetit te Kosoves. Policia thote se nje veture kishte eksploduar, por ishte e paqarte nese ishte vetura qe ministri ishte brenda. Ceku eshte nje anetar I nje partie Shqiptare te Kosoves.

Burimi: The Mercury News

----------


## Arb

(QIK-u) - Presidenti Rugova dënon atentatin ndaj ministrit Çeku 

Prishtinë, 23 shkurt - Presidenti i Kosovës, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, dënon ashpër atentatin ndaj ministrit për Ambient dhe Planifikim Hapësinor, z. Ethem Çeku, dhe shoqëruesve të tij. 
Presidenti kërkon që rasti të hetohet urgjentisht dhe autorët e këtij sulmi të nxirren para drejtësisë së Kosovës. 
Ky akt kriminal është i drejtuar kundër institucioneve demokratike të Kosovës dhe dëmton procesin e konsolidimit të institucioneve të vendit tonë. 
Presidenti Rugova u dëshiron shërim të shpejtë ministrit Çeku dhe të lënduarve të tjerë në këtë sulm. 


LDK-ja denon ashpër aktin kriminal në Pejë 

Prishtinë, 23 shkurt - LDK-ja denon ashpër aktin kriminal në Pejë më 22 shkurt, ku u plagos ministri i Mjedisit dhe i Planifikimit Hapësinor Ethem Çeku dhe katër persona të tjerë. 
Për LDK-në aktet e tilla kriminale janë të drejtuara kundër rendit stabilitetit dhe progresit në Kosovë. 
LDK-ja kërkon nga organet kompetente, që të marrin masa adekuate në zbardhjen sa më të shpejtë të rastit, thuhet në një komunikatë të Kryesisë së LDK-së.

----------


## Arb

> _Postuar më parë nga Llapi_ 
> *Stojanoviq: KOS-i i Serbisë vepron në të gjitha strukturat e Kosovës  
> 
> 
> Beograd, 2 shkurt (Kosovapress) Time: 10 : 15 
> 
> Drejtori i Agjencisë Ushtarake të Sigurimit të Serbisë dhe Malit të Zi (KOS), Momir Stojanoviq tha të dielën në Beograd për mediat serbe se pjesëtarët e këtij shërbimi gjatë disa viteve të fundit janë duke operuar në të gjitha strukturat në Kosovë. Praninë tonë në Kosovë e kemi përforcuar duke dërguar atje një numër të operativistësh me përvojë të këtij shërbimi, tha Stojanoviq, i cili nga 1993-1999 ka qenë me shërbim në Kosovë dhe ishte edhe njeriu i parë i këtij shërbimi në Kosovë.*


DriniM,

Mohimin e zyrtareve te NATO-s dhe UNMIK-ut se ne Kosove ekzistojne pjesetare te sherbimeve te struktuarave te KOS-it, e kundershton vetem KosovoPress, nje Agjensi qe qysh prej themelimit te saj grumbullon nje grop te zellshem qetnikesh qe punojne ne menyre aq besnike per Serbet.

KosovaPress, eshte nje nder agjensite e para anti-shqiptare qe publikon cdo informate zyrtare qe vjen nga Beogradi.

----------


## Arb

> _Postuar më parë nga Llapi_ 
> *Sulmi është kryer nga bandat terroriste në shërbim të kriminelit Millosheviq  
> 
> Prishtinë, 23 shkurt (Kosovapress) Time: 19 : 40 
> 
> Sulmi kundër meje ishte sulm edhe kundër punës së vazhdueshme për krijimin e shtetit të Kosovës.Sulmi është kryer nga banda terroriste, të cilat nuk ia donë të mirën Kosovës dhe të cilat prej vitesh janë vënë në shërbim të kriminelit Millosheviq, tha pas daljes së tij nga spitali ministri i MMPH-së, Ethem Çeku.*


Atentati ndaj Ministrit Ceku ndodh disa dite pasi autoritetet e Beogradit proklamojne se ne Kosove veprojne pjesetare te te gjitha strukturave te sherbimt te KOS-it.

Ne deklaraten e tij, Ceku nuk permend ndonje sulm eventual nga pjesetare te KOS-it. Mbase per te prania e KOS-it (sipas KosovoPress) nuk paraqet rrezik ne jeten e tij.

Atehere kush na qenkan ato grupe terroriste?

Eshte qerim hesapesh me grupe qe Ceku mund te kete krijuar mosmarreveshje pas luftes, apo kemi te bejme me dicka tjeter?

Shume per te dyshuar ne figura kaq te dyshimta si kjo e ministrit Ceku dhe ajo e Ali Berishes.

----------


## Brari

Llap !

Temen "kush jan vrasesit" e hapa jo me gjet kush i vret serbet.. sepse nuk me intereson kjo.. por kush po e vret Kosoven.. pra kush vrau Drinin, Uken, Sabaheten, Ahmet Krasniqin etj etj..

Deri tash dim kush i mbron vrasesit.. sepse jan te deklaruar vete.. e neser mesojme dhe emrat e vrasesve..

100 vjet sekret nuk kan me e mbajt ata..
Nji dit do grinden e do nxjerrin sho-shojin..

----------


## Arb

Eh more Brari,

E sheh Qetniku Llapi cka na sjell ne kete teme. Ka dhimbje per Serbet qe jane vrare me njeri tjetrin.

Ne temen ku ne vend qe te drejtohet kunder atyre qe vrane para dhe gjate luftes figura te njohura kombetare, ai sheh te aresyeshme te qaj si qetniku vrasjet ndermjet Serbeve. Ani edhe aresyetohet se ka dashur te bej krahasim me gjoja sa te pa fajshem na qenkan ata Shqiptare Kriminele qe sot gjenden atje ku e meritojne te jene - ne burgje.

----------


## Albo

Leriani drejtesise qe ti gjykoje vrasesit dhe mos spekulloni mbi vrasesit. Kush ka fakte, le tia percjelli organeve kopetente. Krimi nuk denohet ne gjyqin e opinionit publik, gjykohet ne gjykate. 

Tema mbyllet ketu!

Albo

----------

